# Allbritton Comm. Shuts off ABC signals....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

IF YOU MARKET IN THE WASHINGTON D.C., TULSA, HARRISBURG OR BIRMINGHAM DMA YOUR CUSTOMERS COULD BE AFFECTED! READ ON FOR DETAILS.



> We've tried to negotiate with the ABC affiliates owned by Allbritton Communications Company and unfortunately, Allbritton has ordered the shut off of its ABC DISH Network satellite viewers in an effort to side step the law, and the rights of consumers. This forces DISH Network to discontinue broadcast of the following ABC stations:
> 
> WJLA - Washington, D.C. KTUL - Tulsa, OK
> WHTM - Harrisburg, PA WJSU - Birmingham, AL
> ...


and the ever popular .......



> Failing to negotiate in good faith, Allbritton recently said it would order a shut off unless DISH Network forced consumers to give up their legal right to watch ABC programming by satellite in areas where they can't get an ABC channel with a rooftop antenna. Congress gave consumers this right when it passed the Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act (SHVIA). Allbritton refused repeated DISH Network requests for mediation, an extension to prevent consumers from losing the channel and all other reasonable efforts to reach an agreement.
> 
> "It is unprecedented for a broadcaster to hold consumers hostage in order to attempt to void a law Congress expressly passed to provide consumers access to network channels. The law does not allow Allbritton to deny freedom of choice to consumers as a condition to retransmit Allbritton programming. It is a blatant disregard for consumers" said Charlie Ergen. "By prohibiting DISH Network from carrying their channels, Albritton is denying consumers their legal right to watch local news, weather and sports by satellite."
> 
> ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Allbritton is going too far - I hope they get their A**es handed to them in a sling...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I hope someone mp3s this "special" Charlie Chat. I bet that one of the first questions that will be asked is "Can't another ABC station be substituted?" Of course, we all know what the answer will be.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Allbritton has demanded Comcast and Cox pay enormous rights to keep their cable newschannel NewsChannel-8 on cable systems in D.C. market, in exchange for ABC access from WJLA. WJLA demanded Baltimore stations off the cable lineups long time ago (WJZ-once with ABC, now WMAR).

Pressure back at them, Comcast pressured Allbritton to keep it cable-only, or else the major provider (Comcast) wouldnt carry it. Without Comcast or Cox carrying it, the channel wouldnt survive. RCN/StarPower does not have access to NewsChannel 8, even though RCN wanted access to it. RCN being an overbuilder and competing with Comcast in certain areas.

For Dish, this crisis is probably not directly tied to NewsChannel 8. But, I think it could be just Allbritton wanting a huge compensation from the DBS providers for WJLA alone and the other smaller ABCs, because the DBS providers arent paying for NewsChannel 8. WJLA is also an NAB member and will pursue Dish is delivering distant networks (although D.C. market is a huge market geographic wise, and many that take distant ABC are legally doing it for a reason (because WJLA pre-empts so much programming). WJLA will use this, to get more money out of the DBS companies.

All of Allbritton's TV stations are ABC affiliated.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We’ve tried to negotiate with the ABC affiliates owned by Allbritton Communications Company and unfortunately, Allbritton has ordered the shut off of its ABC DISH Network satellite viewers in an effort to side step the law, and the rights of consumers. This forces DISH Network to discontinue broadcast of the following ABC stations:

WJLA – Washington, D.C. KTUL – Tulsa, OK
WHTM – Harrisburg, PA WJSU – Birmingham, AL

DISH Network customers impacted by the shutoff of the stations above will not be charged for any of their local channels. They will receive a $5.99 credit on their monthly bill. DISH Network Value Pak customers will receive a $5.00 credit on their monthly bill.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good post - all of those stations reported to be Down!

With the same msg on the EPG (not sure if available to "mere-mortals"):

EPG: "Impt Update by DISH Network CEO" 
And further (the "info"): "Allbritton Pulled the Plug on ABC in Washington, D.C. Tune in to see what DISH Network and you can do to get your local ABC station back on the air."


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I posted some comments on the the WHTM website forum section. Once I put them up I was notified they will not be posted until approved by an administrator. It will be interesting to see if it is ever posted. In the meantime others may be interested in posting or in responding to my post if it appears.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From http://www.hoovers.com/co/capsule/1/0,2163,57181,00.html :

Allbritton Communications helps bring a little of the Magic Kingdom to several television markets. The company owns and operates nine TV stations in seven markets in Alabama, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Virginia, and Washington, DC. All of its stations are affiliates of ABC (which is owned by Walt Disney). The company also owns a 24-hour cable news channel (NewsChannel 8) that serves the Washington, DC, area. NewsChannel 8 shares facilities with the company's Washington, DC, station WJLA. More than a quarter of the company's revenue comes from automotive-related advertising.

From ABC's Web site:
ABC, Inc. 
500 S. Buena Vista Street 
Burbank, CA 91521-4551


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I give some credit to DISH for not charging anything to these affected customers instead of reducing by $1. They know the disruption this will cause some. But if it had to happen this is probably the best time as ABC is mostly reruns at night.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

looks like an Extra Charlie Chat for some people on Monday


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Allbritton should be ashamed to pull such a stunt! If you live in one of the DMA's for the stations mentioned above, MAKE SURE to contact the station and engineering directors. Let them know how displeased you are.  Also, start visiting/contacting their major advertisers and let them know that their commercials are not reaching a significant amount of viewers. 

We should NOT be slient when ANY network affiliate takes such drastic steps. With network affiliate viewership steadily declining, you would think they would try to be as available to as many viewers as possible. :shrug: Instead, some of these guys insist on shooting themselves in the foot for a few bucks. They are getting to be as slimy as some of these cable outlets :lol: 

The affiliates in Jackson, MS better not even THINK about pulling these kind of shenanigans!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Allbritton Communications just pulled off a cute trick.

Dish Network put up the URLs of the contact pages for each of the four markets. However, click on those links loops back to Dish Network's web site! Apparently, a script is in place to find the http_referer, and, if so, loop it back to Dish Network's home page!

So, you have to go to the home page for the respective station and click on the Contact Us web link.


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

At least Charlie is not making us pay for the locals, during the time of the dispute resolution. I do have to give him credit for that.

Allbritton will be hearing from me, as this is a bunch of bull. I wonder if the Allbritton advertisers know that they have lost contact to a portion of the market place, in those DMAs?

Hopefully the FCC can get Allbritton to see what they are doing is wrong.

I do have to wonder why Allbritton signed the original retransmission agreement, if they suddenly feel that DishNetwork shouldn't be allowed to retransmit.

For those that would like to complain about this issue, please email your local Allbritton broadcaster and CC Charlie ( [email protected] ) and the FCC ( [email protected] ). You can also submit an email to Chairman Powell at http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/powell/mkp_email.html

Please make sure that you notify everyone involved that you are displeased with what Allbritton has done to us.

Here are some more email address's of those at FCC:

Chairman Michael K. Powell: [email protected]
Commissioner Kathleen Q. Abernathy: [email protected]
Commissioner Michael J. Copps: [email protected]
Commissioner Kevin J. Martin: [email protected]
Commissioner Jonathan S. Adelstein: [email protected]


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

There are two sides to every story. Let's see what Allbritton's story is.

I believe somehow this is tied to the SHVIA battle currently in court. Methinks WJLA and the rest of Allbritton's stations feel that Dish Network is supplying the distant locals to some customers in Allbritton's market unlawfully.

I seem to remember that when Dish Network settled their SHVIA suit with Disney, that many people in Disney-owned ABC markets lost their distant locals.


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

WJLA has posted their interpretation of the SHVIA on line. 

The primary issue is that Allbritton has pulled these stations with no notice and no negotiations. If they felt that there were some issues regarding the SHVIA, then they should have so stated and had DishNetwork confirm the all subscribers were eligible for the retransmission and turned off those that weren't.

The FCC has already granted retransmission to my locality, for all DC TV stations. By demanding the Dish stop broadcasting to all customers (not just those in violation) is a violation of my rights.

If Allbritton feels that they are justified in what they are doing (because of SHVIA), why haven't they been willing to post this information on their website??


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *From http://www.hoovers.com/co/capsule/1/0,2163,57181,00.html :
> 
> Allbritton Communications helps bring a little of the Magic Kingdom to several television markets. The company owns and operates nine TV stations in seven markets in Alabama, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Virginia, and Washington, DC. All of its stations are affiliates of ABC (which is owned by Walt Disney). The company also owns a 24-hour cable news channel (NewsChannel 8) that serves the Washington, DC, area. NewsChannel 8 shares facilities with the company's Washington, DC, station WJLA. More than a quarter of the company's revenue comes from automotive-related advertising.
> *


Not too much that Disney or ABC can do about this. About all they can do is try to pressure Allbritton to change their mind. The affiliates can do just pretty much whatever they want in these matters.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Neither the FCC nor the US Congress like anyone flaunting their express rules, regulations, laws, or intentions. Especially a large corporation after all the Enron, Worldcom, etc. nonsense. Allbritton is going to get slapped, but how hard depends on the atmosphere in Washington. My guess is about like the nun in Sunday school when I swore after a window fell on my hand. Ow!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The left out material from Between the ever popular Dots.... Not the best formatting, but I think you can make some sense out of it.



> Please remember that customers' local news, weather and sports are still available on other local stations.
> 
> We think it is very important for you to express your opinion to the decision makers and other people of influence in this dispute. You can be involved in getting the ABC station back on DISH Network by contacting the station's General Managers listed below and letting them know you want the ABC station back on DISH Network.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Of course given the way ABC has sunk in the ratings has anyone noticed it is no longer on the air? (Sorry I just had to throw that in).

I have not tuned to ABC in months (except by accident with the up down button on the remote). I have not watched a show on ABC since the superbowl. My local ABC channel could go off the air and unless it was announced on another channel it could be a while before I even noticed.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

> The primary issue is that Allbritton has pulled these stations with no notice and no negotiations. If they felt that there were some issues regarding the SHVIA, then they should have so stated and had DishNetwork confirm the all subscribers were eligible for the retransmission and turned off those that weren't.


How do we know that didn't happen?


> The FCC has already granted retransmission to my locality, for all DC TV stations. By demanding the Dish stop broadcasting to all customers (not just those in violation) is a violation of my rights.


No, it isn't. Dish Network must come to agreement with a carriage contract with Allbritton. If no contract can be worked out, then the station isn't carried. DirecTV had this exact issue with the CBS station in Portland, Oregon, and the station wasn't covered for a year and a half.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For Burlingham, AL, the proper URL is http://www.abc3340.com/talk1.shtml . They did a minor change to the website to irritate Dish Network.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I feel sorry for all you guys affected... of course if this doesn't get resolved soon you can always 'move' and screw the affiliates in their pocketbooks...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *Of course given the way ABC has sunk in the ratings has anyone noticed it is no longer on the air? (Sorry I just had to throw that in). *


Add to the fact that most shows are now on repeats or you have the mid-season replacements I don't think your tooo off the mark even if it was a joke.

Morning News, Evening News and Latenight are the only time I watch locals for the next few months. And I could easily switch totally off locals during the summer if I was forced to, without complaining.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

It couldn't have happened at a better time for Dish. With the advent of reruns of ABC lackluster programming one would think that station managers would try to prevent furhter erosions of viewers, but I guess that is why they are station managers and not rocket scientists. Another reason why the whole network affiliate use of public spectrum needs to be rethought.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bills976 _
> *I feel sorry for all you guys affected... of course if this doesn't get resolved soon you can always 'move' and screw the affiliates in their pocketbooks... *


No big loss for me...WHTM is a joke anyway, and I get to watch their competition for free as long as their little tantrum goes on.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If the dispute is over who can get "Distant Networks" (i.e. anothe ABC within Allbritton's stations DMA), you have 3 or 4 different cases, deepending on how you count - 

#1 - Subcribers within the Grade A profile of the station - these subs are not in any way, shape, or form eligble for Distant Networks, and Dish should have turned these off a long time ago.

#2 - Subscribers OUTSIDE the Grade B profile of the station, but still in the DMA's for the station - SHIVA states VERY CLEARLY that these people can get both the locals and Distant Networks - regardless of what Allbritton thinks.

#3 (and #4) - Subscribers outside the Grade A profile, but inside the Grade B profile - #3 - Distant Nets before the magic date - Grandfathered in, to expire in December 2004 - #4 - Subs after the magic date - same as the Grade A folks.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

We now have WHTM27's spin on it:

http://www.abc27.com/showstory.hrb?f=n&s=89395&f1=loc

(apparently it's the same as for all the stations that were dropped, just modified for the location)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Nothing like saying only half the truth, is there ?


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Bimson _
> *How do we know that didn't happen?*


Well, had that happened, Charlie wouldn't be going to the FCC saying that it didn't happen. The FCC would roll all over him, once Allbritton provided proof otherwise.



> _Originally posted by Greg Bimson _
> *
> No, it isn't. Dish Network must come to agreement with a carriage contract with Allbritton. If no contract can be worked out, then the station isn't carried. DirecTV had this exact issue with the CBS station in Portland, Oregon, and the station wasn't covered for a year and a half. *


By having the feed turned off to ALL subscribers, is in violation ov the SHVIA. Retransmission agreements are another story all together, however, Allbritton is claiming that this is a SHVIA issue.

In any case, the only ABC programming that I am missing is the Stanley Cup Playoffs.

That's it... we should all complain to the NHL, as well, since they have a contract with ABC and its affiliates.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

IMHO, this goes to the heart of the problem with allowing each station to negotiate its own retrans agreement. If a local gets greedy or a provider draws a fiscal line in the sand, everybody loses.

My favorite solution would be eliminate retrans requirements -- if my sub can get WZZZ with rabbit ears, I shouldn't have to pay to deliver it to him with my equipment.

My more realistic solution would be to create a single formula for automatically pricing retrans agreements. Get the NAB, cable, and DBS folks in a room in Washington and get a formula that includes market size and average viewer share. Then we don't get any more staredowns, and stations know that if they want more cash, they need to grab more eyeballs.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, if Allbritton (they own a radio station here and they pernounce it like "Ar-brit-tron". I was suprised to see Charlie pernounce it differently. 

Still, if Dish is sending NYC ABC to DC area subscribers, then send it my way! I'll take the NYC ABC broadcast.

Luckily my 6000 has a OTA tuner, so WJLA is still on the air for me. But their Digital signal is now off the air perhaps due to a current thunderstorm in the area. 

Besides WMAR in Baltimore is a superior station.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Here's WJLA's statement on this issue. About zero content, other than they say Charlie is backing out on some prior agreement:

http://www.wjla.com/external.hrb?p=dishnetwork

joe


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

It just goes to show you that ABC is no good. (and Abritton too!)


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by music_beans _
> *It just goes to show you that ABC is no good. (and Abritton too!) *


Off with the mouse's head! :hi:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Again - not the "whole story"...


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

As of 9pm est I am also not getting OTA ABC-DT from WJLA!?!?!?
Do not know if this related.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Again - not the "whole story"... *


From who, Allbritton? You expecting a miracle?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Not a good time for ABC affiliates to have their channels taken off when their ratings are the worst.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.whtm.com/showstory.hrb?f=n&s=89395&f1=loc&dr=1

Feel free to add your comments at the bottom of the above page. I registered as "Jobar" and commented as I felt. I wonder how long it will be there before they eliminate the message.


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

This is the email response I received when I complained to station WJSU in Birmingham, AL (known as ABC 33/40):

---begin---

Statement Concerning The Dish Network 

All of us in the ABC 33/40 family are disappointed that EchoStar has chosen to take ABC 33/40 off its DISH programming line-up. In light of our commitment to local viewers in the Birmingham area, we have worked hard to reach an agreement with EchoStar for the carriage of ABC 33/40 on the DISH. Finally, after one year of long and complex negotiations, we reached an agreement with EchoStar on Friday and executed our portion of a long-term agreement. 

Unfortunately, EchoStar has now decided that it no longer wants to accept that agreement. As a result, EchoStar dropped ABC 33/40. This means that EchoStar’s local customers can no longer watch ABC 33/40’s ABC news, entertainment and sports programming, as well as ABC 33/40’s local news, weather, and emergency programming. 

EchoStar’s last minute decision apparently was based on its belief that Birmingham’s viewers should watch ABC network and our station’s other programming as broadcast from television stations located in New York or Los Angeles rather than Birmingham. We believe, however, that EchoStar should carry the Birmingham ABC affiliate with ABC 33/40’s news, programming, and local sponsors. 

From the very beginning, ABC 33/40 has been committed to the concept of localism in all our efforts – and in all of our discussions with EchoStar. We regret that EchoStar does not share this commitment, and we are disappointed that its last-minute decision impacts DISH subscribers. 

We remain hopeful that EchoStar will re-evaluate its commitment to Birmingham and restore ABC 33/40’s programming for its customers. We therefore will continue our year-long efforts at negotiating in good faith with EchoStar, despite its anti-consumer tactics. ABC 33/40 will continue to be available for free over-the-air, through local cable systems, and through DirecTV at 1-888-238-7177. 

---end---


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

This is what I'd like to see regarding this situation:

Short term desire: Get the station turned back on, then allow the companies to fight this without impacting viewers.

Long term desire: To be able to view another station when my local is not able to transmit or refuses to transmit to satellite customers.

Even longer term desire: Let the public pick and choose any or all the stations they want and are willing to pay for.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

> At least Charlie is not making us pay for the locals, during the time of the dispute resolution


That's of little consolation to me. I'm missing game 3 of the Stanley Cup Finals.

I am a huge hockey fan. I also played amateur hockey from age 13 to 18 and 30 to 54. Hockey is very important to me.


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

Email addresses for WJSU Birmingham, AL (ABC 33/40):

[email protected] >Comment Line - General Comments About 33/40
[email protected] >Programs - Questions Or Concerns
[email protected] >General Manager
[email protected] >Human Resources
[email protected] >Operations & Engineering
[email protected] >Sales & Advertising - Because Alabama Is Watching!

http://www.abc3340.com/talk1.shtml

Email address for Charlie Ergen at DISH Network:

[email protected]

Email address for FCC complaints:

[email protected]


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

well that brings up an interesting point, what's going to happen to us when Baltimore comes online? The only thing in that favour is that their CBS is a O&O and thus would allow some to receive WCBS (HD) although that doesn't make sense to me.
oh and Charlie, we're now on Daylight time.
hmm I don't know which I like better, the $5.99 credit or WJLA. I think I like the credit.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

If you check WJLA's forums, they've already locked two threads on the subject (and their resident comedian takes the stance "We don't know what happened...those rotten [email protected]@rds pulled the plug on us! We did nothing wrong!"), and even WHTM seems to have a problem with the phrase "Dish Network" as it's censored (must be a dirty word over there).

Something defintely doesn't smell right in mudville...


----------



## Inundated (Jun 1, 2003)

FYI - in the new Roanoke/Lynchburg locals package... WSET "ABC 13" is not on the list you can get from the E* Web site. WSET is owned, of course, by Allbritton. R/L locals just went up a few days ago.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder if Dish is still going to provide off air antenna's for free just as they offered in the past in a situation like this. Maybe not since they are not charging for the locals in those cities. There is enough money saved in the package to buy an antenna and booster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Someone is lying and I am betting it is Allbritton. This is what happens when a company is allowed to own too many stations and create their own little monopoly. I climbed in the attic and hooked the antenna back up for the Stanley Cup Finals but after they are over I will launch my own boycott against ABC and watch nothing of theirs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

As in most disputes of this type, I'll bet the truth is somewhere inbetween the two public stances - there is probably something to each side. But using the subs/viewers as ping pong balls is dirty pool.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Right, scooper.

There probably is truth in both statements. Allbritton is probably corrrect in that there was a tentative agreement, and then Dish Network backed out. There is probably truth that Dish Network rejected the agreement because of the distant networks issue that Allbritton was trying to force on them.


----------



## Inundated (Jun 1, 2003)

The problem seems to be that Allbritton is ticked at how Dish allows "grey market" areas in the DMA to have distant locals (in addition, as I understand it, to the local affiliate).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no "Grey market" - you are either in the Grade B OTA profile or you're not - and if you're not in the Grade B, you (the subscriber) are LEGALLY entitled to get the Distant Networks as well as the Local DMA ones. Regardless of what Allbritton and any other broadcasters think - that is the LAW ! If they wanted the definition of "being served" to include DBS service of the local affiliates, then they should have asked for that provision to be included in SHVIA. It's quite possible that provision may get included in a future version of SHVIA.


----------



## Inundated (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *There is no "Grey market" - you are either in the Grade B OTA profile or you're not - and if you're not in the Grade B, you (the subscriber) are LEGALLY entitled to get the Distant Networks as well as the Local DMA ones. Regardless of what Allbritton and any other broadcasters think - that is the LAW !*


Well, Allbritton seems to think otherwise...they seem to think that folks in the Washington, DC market DMA, for example, should only get WJLA/7...even if they're not in Grade B. This is the crux of the problem, and Allbritton is dancing around it in their incredibly inane message. The message makes it seem like Dish Network wants to provide, say, WABC/New York *IN THE MIDDLE OF WASHINGTON, DC*!

Sheesh. Allbritton is the most screwed up broadcast company this side of Sinclair.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, that didn't last long.  They eliminated all comments on their "story" at the site I posted. They were starting to get a few negative remarks from others, not just my comments.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, if you're in the middle of Grade A of Allbritton, I'd agree with them completely. However, outside of Grade B - Allbritton can go f*** themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

http://www.abc27.com/forums/viewmessages.hrb?Forum=71&Topic=29243

Direct link to one message.

So the crux of the matter is that Allbritton doesn't like those who can't get their broadcast OTA signal being able to get out-of-market broadcast via DishNetwork. They want to be paid for their DMA non-subscribers. They want the weak signal viewers forced to buy their satellite delivered signal.

And now they are censoring their forums and stopping any critiques of their "News Story"???

Utter BS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

I just posted this message to the the abc27 forums:



> I don't know how to react, but I'm disappointed and shocked that a news source such as abc27 would resort to censorship when they are a subject to criticism of a news story, which they are a part of. It speaks very low of the ethics and credibility of the organization.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm referring to, look at this thread started by abc27,
> 
> ...


I bet it isn't approved by their moderators and is never seen.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gpflepsen _
> *I just posted this message to the the abc27 forums:
> 
> I bet it isn't approved by their moderators and is never seen. *


They did you one better--they locked the thread.

Gee, what a surprise...


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Leave em off, and give the bandwidth to someone else. At this point dish should now be able to refuse to carry them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catnap1972 _
> *
> 
> They did you one better--they locked the thread.
> ...


The link in the above post is not mine. Mine will never make it past the moderators and see the light of day. The text of my post is above.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

The links to forums will not work at all. They have turned off forums until Monday afternoon for "scheduled database upgrade". Guess the mods wanted to take the rest of the night off and couldn't "censor" anymore comments.

http://www.abc27.com/forums/


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

What surprises me about those forums is the number of post logged by many in the Hot Topics section. Wow!


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_Thomas _
> *...We therefore will continue our year-long efforts at negotiating in good faith with EchoStar, despite its anti-consumer tactics. ABC 33/40 will continue to be available for free over-the-air, through local cable systems, and through DirecTV...
> 
> ---end--- *


Wow! That is some real mud slinging going on. It'll be interesting to hear what Charlie has to say tomorrow night.

The sad thing is...there isn't actually anything on ABC that I even watch! 

-todd


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, I won't be home during Charlies message, hoever, my PVR is set to record it


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That Charlie Chat (on Monday - special edition) - will it be available to all or only to the people effected by "all this"?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Will we be having a special Charlie Chat.. chat?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Please post a summary.


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Darkman _
> *That Charlie Chat (on Monday - special edition) - will it be available to all or only to the people effected by "all this"? *


Only those of us that are affected will get this. Charlie will be broadcasting the chat on the position of the pulled ABC channels (for me, it will be on channel 7, as it is WJLA 7 that has been pulled).


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

What about the news/weather reports that most depend on during this wonderful tornado season in Oklahoma... KTUL has some good coverage for the lower part of the DMA. While the others don't cover as much. A tornado could rip thru pittsburge county and nothing is put on air... but KTUL seems to do it...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is something interesting...if a tornado does rip through the area and some one is seriously injured or killed, I'm sure some sleazy lawyer could sue Allbritton for neglect of duty by having pulled the signal during this season.  Think that would stand up?


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

Not sure... but its something to consider. Because here in South Eastern Oklahoma its very rural and people can't get KTUL over an Ant. without spending around $500.00 to get a good setup.. but then its blown away or struck by lightning during the first bad storm of the season. If a woman can use McDonalds for spilling hot coffee on herself.. I'm sure a family could sue for the loss of a loved one in a situation like this.

bkw


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is the e-mail I sent to all e-mail addresses I could find at Birmingham's ABC 33/40:

As a long time 33/40 news fan and Dish Network subscriber, I do not understand why Allbritton would not have its viewers best interest at heart, by refusing to let the Tens of Thousands Dish Network Birmingham subscribers and me watch your channel.

I am disgusted at the way Allbritton and ABC 33/40 are handling the dispute.

I find your explanation "EchoStar Dish Network has chosen not to run or carry ABC 33/40 news/information or programming" ethically questionable since it is Allbritton who ordered the signal shut off to Dish Network.

I just hope and pray that there is not an outbreak of severe weather. Without James Spann, Allbritton and ABC 33/40 are endangering the lives of my children and myself. I hope Allbritton considered that when it ordered the shutoff of the signal.

Sincerely,


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I just received a note from Mike Raita, the sports director, of ABC 33/40:

"I forwarded you note to our GM"


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Since we'll be missing the NHL SC Finals Game #4. I think Jim & Charlie are going to hook up a PS2 with EA Sport NHL 2003 to the channel and will play out the play off game for us on the Charlie Chat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

How about a Charlie Chat so we can follow through those who can see the chat?


----------



## N2Tronix (May 19, 2003)

Interesting article:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A1349-2003Jun1.html


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

Here is the message you get when you email [email protected]

All I can say is someones pants are on fire!

** AUTOMATED RESPONSE -- DO NOT REPLY DIRECTLY ***

This personal email address given out by The Dish Network is NOT setup to handle your inquiries about The Dish Network, making them unreadable by the correct person.

We are working day and night, asking The Dish Network to return YOUR local station to YOU and were just as surprised as you when we found out The Dish Network was preventing you from watching the station.

Please DO NOT use this address to register direct complaints against The Dish Network for dropping your local TV station.

All of us in the Allbritton Communications Company family are disappointed that EchoStar has chosen not to include Allbritton Communications Company in its DISH programming line-up. In light of our commitment to local viewers in the our area, we have worked hard to reach an agreement with EchoStar for the carriage of Allbritton Communications Company on the DISH. Finally, after one year of long and complex negotiations, we reached an agreement with EchoStar on Friday and executed our portion of a long-term agreement.

Unfortunately, EchoStar has now decided that it no longer wants to accept that agreement. As a result, EchoStar made the decision to not include Allbritton Communications Company. This means that EchoStar's local customers can no longer watch Allbritton Communications Company's ABC news, entertainment and sports programming, as well as Allbritton Communications Company's local news, weather, and emergency programming.

To read more and comment:

In Alabama:
http://www.abc3340.com/talk.shtml

In Washington, Tulsa or Harrisburg: http://www.ktul.com/external.hrb?p=dishnetwork

Thank You.


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't watch the entire chat, but, what Allbritton wants is in violation of the SHVIA. That is why Echostar refused to sign and that is why Allbritton has requested Echostar stop retransmitting.

According to the SHVIA, there are certain situations where some customers actually have a choice between local and distants, without need of approval from your local affiliate. Allbritton wants Echostar to line out that clause in the SHVIA.

That is why Echostar is refusing to sign off on this retransmission agreement. Allbritton felt that if Echostar weren't allowed to retransmit during the Stanley cup playoffs, that would force their hand. Instead, Echostar is taking the correct path in getting this properly resolved and not charging us for any locals during this period. As I don't watch ABC, it doesn't really bother me that they are gone. On top of that, I get the rest of my locals for free.

I admit, it would be nice to watch the playoffs, but, I can always go to a sports bar, if I want to see them bad enough.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Allbritton also wants "out of market" syndicated programming either eliminated or blacked out (whatever shows air on their stations). Which would mean that your Superstations would also be yanked if they got their way.


----------



## N2Tronix (May 19, 2003)

I guess a Disney-Dish merger would really put a twist on this story. Allbritton would have to answer to Dish for a change. That would be sweet. Also ESPN-HD would be available. 
Wow, Allbritton wants to blackout the Childrens Miracle Network telethon on other stations. What about infomercials? Our ABC station shows those quite a bit. SHAME ON YOU ALLBRITTON.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

It looks like abc27 is accustomed to playing the blame game. Check out this Page where they explain why the FCC is to blame for their delay in getting a digital signal up.



> WHTM received it's digital channel allocation (channel 10) from the Federal Communications Commission in December, 2002. The station immediately applied to the FCC for a construction permit (CP). Although we expect the CP to be granted soon, we have not yet received it. When we do receive it, the new digital transmitter, antenna and ancillary equipment will be ordered. Meanwhile, we have renovated the WHTM transmitter building and it is now ready for the installation of the new digital transmitter. We now estimate, barring any *further delays from the FCC*, that WHTM will be broadcasting a digital signal by the end of 2003.


It seems to fit a pattern to make them look good by knocking partners in their endeavors.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed Allbritton not talking?

DISH Takes Allbritton Case to FCC, Court

http://www.skyreport.com/#Story3

It should really be called Nobritton!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

The problem is that, while those of us who are in "unserved" or "white" areas have a legal right to distant networks, no DBS provider (or cable provider for that matter) has a legal obligation to provide the signals. What Allbritton is trying to do is to force E* to drop distant networks (and perhaps superstations) in exchange for retrans rights. I have heard that DirecTV has agreed to this in some DMAs but I have no proof. Allbrittons arguemtn is that, with retransmission rights, no one in the DMA is "unserved" because they can now get locals via DBS.

The NAB continues to whittle away the ability for consumers to get distant signals. They were caught flat-footed by the groundswell of demands by consumers to Congress to keep distant nets. Politically they had to allow grandfathering, but have embarked on a strategy to slowly erode the number of those who get distant signals, hoping that this gradual erosion won't cause a voter backlash.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem that I have with Dish dropping distant nets in "unserved areas" is that often the ads in those "unserved areas" are useless. I live about 60+ miles from West Palm Beach, which is my DMA. None of the "local" ads that are carried have any value to me or anyone in my area. Therefore, a distant network would be just as valuable to me as a "local" network and would allow such goodies as time shifiting and avoiding pre-emption of network programming.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

What I want to know is whatever happened to survival of the fittest? If Albritton's product is so great, people will watch it and if not...they won't. its that simple. I will tell you having worked in the broadcast biz though before...if you want to hit him hard, you hit his pocketbook...THE ADVERTISERS! Tick off the advertisers and they stop spending with him and he will listen. My suggestion is to talk to these advertisers (WRITE THEM IF YOU CAN SINCE SOMETHING IN WRITING IS WORTH MORE THAN IDLE VERBAL WORDS) If they realize that you may not support them because they support Albritton, they will listen and as a result he will listen too. I just cannot believe that he does not want to willingly hand his signal over to the potential masses that will come from satellite in the markets he serves.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Just received this from Vicki Hurn [email protected] >Programs - Questions Or Concerns Of Birmingham's ABC 33/40

We regret that this interruption is taking place with our programming at ABC
33/40.

Here is what is really happening.

ABC 33/40 has had an agreement with Dish Network for years and recently it came time to renew the agreement (this was the same time your service was taken away). We were prepared to continue with the agreement and provide all of Central Alabama with the quality news coverage, severe weather coverage,
entertainment programming, soaps, ABC prime programming, etc.

As an ABC affiliate, ABC 33/40 has a designated marketing area. That area is Central Alabama. We would like to remain the ABC station in this area.

Their view - they would like to allow viewers to receive any ABC affiliate they would like to receive (even more than one).

Our view - we would like to be the only ABC affiliate available on their network (just as we have been) but we would provide waivers for viewers when more than one ABC station was appropriate.

Once again, we were prepared to continue providing our signal to all of you. Dish made the decision to stop airing our signal, not us. To be honest - we wish this wasn't taking place.

We are trying to resolve this as quickly as we can. Thank you for email.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Sounds like a back-pedal...


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is my reply to her:

I, once again, have to question the ethics of Allbritton and further question the ethics of ABC 33/40 in regards to your statement "Their view - they would like to allow viewers to receive any ABC affiliate they would like to receive (even more than one)."

According to FCC regulations, It is against the law to have a distant net unless you obtain a waiver from ABC 33/40 or live in very specific areas where you cannot receive a quality signal through a rooftop antenna. It is black and white. You can either legally receive distant nets or you cannot.

It is sad to see the reputation of ABC 33/40 being thrown away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Their real remedy to give central Alabama the ABC coverage should be to broadcast a signal that everyone can receive. This makes it sound to me like ABC33/40 is trying to take advantage of Dish's carriage agreement in order to replace the SHVIA provisions.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

I got this...

KTUL RESPONSE--
Thanks,
Lee Williams
News Director
[email protected]
(918) 445-9362

All of us in the KTUL family are disappointed that EchoStar has chosen to tak KTUL off its DISH programming line-up. In light of our commitment to local viewers in the Tulsa area, we have worked hard to reach an agreement with EchoStar for the carriage of KTUL on the DISH. Finally, after one year of long and complex negotiations, we reached an agreement with EchoStar on Friday and executed our portion of a long-tern agreement. 
Unfortunately, EchoStar has now decided that it no longer wants to accept that agreement. As a result, EchoStar dropped KTUL. This means that EchoStar's local customers can no longer watch KTUL's ABC news, entertainment and sports programming, as well as KTUL's local news, weather and emergency programming.

EchoStar's last minute decision apparently was based on its belief that Tulsa's viewers should watch ABC network and our station's other programming as broadcast from television stations located in New York or Los Angeles rather than Tulsa. We believe, however, that EchoStar should carry the Tulsa ABC affiliate with KTUL's news, programming and local sponsors.

From the very beginning, KTUL has been committed to the concept of localism in all our efforts and in all our discussions with EchoStar. We regret that EchoStar does not share this commitment, and we are disappointed that is its last-minute decision impacts DISH subscribers.

We remain hopeful that EchoStar will re-evaluate its commitment to Tulsa and restore KTUL's programming for its customers. We therefore will continue our year-long efforts at negotiating in good faith with EchoStar, despite its anti-consumer tactics. KTUL will continue to be available for free over-the-air, through local cable systems and through DirecTV (in July) at 1-888-238-7177.

Sincerely,

Pat Baldwin

KTUL President and General Manager


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

It's kind of a canned response for the whole Albritton family...

Am I ultra biased or is it just easy to see what's happening here?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am sure any negotiations were handled at the corporate level, not the individual stations, and that most of those sending out responses are simply using a cut and paste from the corporate HQ. Obviously claiming that they were going to use the same terms as their previous agreement is pure fiction. If this were the case they wouldn't be pressing the issue of distant networks because the DISH customers in their DMA wouldn't have access to distant networks. THEY threw in the condition of cutting off the distant networks and this is what caused THEM to be cut off.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

If Dish Network loses this battle via the FCC or Courts (i.e. they rule the demand is a reasonable one by the local station, and does not violate the law), it will spell the end for distant networks. The Super Stations could survive since many markets do not have WB or UPN in their market. But, once it starts, every station will demand it, and if they are at 150 markets, they will cover 90+% of the US and that means 90% of the US would have to have local stations in white areas.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

.....this has been a recording..... *BEEP*

I would like an explanation of Dish's "anti-consumer tactics" as defined by Allbritton. After all, for $5.99+$5 access fee per month, you can get just the local stations. Period. In many markets, that $5.99 gets you most of the local stations, not just ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX.

If it's syndication exclusivity regarding programs that are also aired on WGN and TBS, then they need to re-read their programming contracts.

If it's the waiver process, then they need to re-read the rules. Many station policies is that the waiver must be submitted through the DBS provider, who then sends it off to the station. If the station doesn't respond within a certain time mandated time window, then the waiver is automatically approved.

Right now, ABC's only program with strength is "Monday Night Football". If it isn't a violation of contract with the listings provider, then Dish could easily put up a program slate that says something like "Because of a dispute between Allbrighton and Dish Network, you cannot view 'ABC Nightly News' at this time. Call Allbrighton at xxx-xxx-xxxx and ask them to put this station back on."


----------



## N2Tronix (May 19, 2003)

This seems like an inexpensive way for Allbritton to extend it's viewing area using someone else's technology. Allbritton is a cheap skate company. They want all the eye's and all the money, but don't want to put forth the effort.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

Dear Brian,

We truly appreciate your feedback, and understand that receiving your local
ABC broadcast is important to you. We are doing everything we can to get
your local ABC station back on the air. Allbritton Communications Company
ordered the shut-off of your ABC station, and is denying consumers their legal right to watch local news, weather, and sports via satellite. Allbritton Communications Company is ignoring its legal obligation to negotiate in good faith.

We have heard from many customers that Allbritton is saying we do not want
you to have access to your local ABC station. That statement is simply not
true. We very much want you to have access to your local ABC channel. In fact, the other local stations including your local NBC, CBS and FOX
continue to allow DISH Network to provide coverage of your community. If
you need weather or local news, these stations are currently available to
you. Unfortunately, the law only allows us to provide you with your local
ABC channel via satellite if Allbritton agrees to let us.

We have asked Allbritton repeatedly to allow us to continue providing your local ABC channel under the exact terms on which we provided that channel for the year leading up to Friday night. Allbritton refused.

The law only allows us to provide your local ABC channel to you via satellite if Allbritton agrees to let us. On the other hand, the law guarantees that consumers who cannot get an ABC channel with a roof-top antenna have the right to get ABC channels by satellite that originated in other cities. Recently, Allbritton specifically refused to allow DISH Network to carry your local ABC channel unless DISH Network agreed to cut-off the rights of those other consumers which are guaranteed by law.

DISH Network has fought for consumer rights for a long time and many of you have helped us. We intend to continue to do so. If you would like, we can check right now to see whether you are allowed to get other ABC channels, but more importantly, we want to get your local ABC channel back on the air
for you. We suggest you write or call Allbritton back, and explain that
DISH Network would very much like to put your ABC channel back on the satellite if Allbritton would just say yes to the same terms as have been in place for the last year. DISH Network is willing to let the FCC decide who is right, so consumers are not stuck in the middle. Ask Allbritton why they won't agree. Below are some steps that you may take to help us to get your local ABC channel back on the air.

First, let your local station know how you feel. File a complaint with
your local station. Using the contact information below, please call or write to express your opinion to the management of these Allbritton stations, and let them know how this personally affects you.

*Birmingham, AL WJSU 
Frank De Tillio (205) 403-3340
mailto:[email protected]
*Harrisburg, PA WHTM 
Joe Lewin (717) 236-2727
mailto:[email protected]
*Tulsa, OK KTUL
Patrick Baldwin (918) 445-8888
mailto:[email protected]
*Washington, D.C. WJLA 
Robert Allbritton (Owner) (202) 789-2130 mailto:[email protected] 
*Washington, D.C. WJLA 
Christopher Pike (703) 236-9552 mailto:[email protected]

Keep in mind that recently some Allbritton web sites have started referring consumer inquiries automatically to the dish network web site. We can not compel Allbritton to listen to or respond to your inquiries, any more than we can compel them to let us put your local ABC channel back on the air. However, be assured that DISH Network will continue to read and respond to each and every customer inquiry.

All DISH Network customers impacted by this will not be charged for any of their local stations. Impacted customers will see a $5.99 credit on their monthly bill. 
Customers subscribing to DISH Network's America's Top 50 Local Value Pak or America's Everything Pak plus Local Channels will receive a $5 credit. This will not affect any of your other local broadcast or any other channels.

Please contact me if you have any other questions or concerns.

Sincerely,

Matt Patton
Executive Offices
DISH Network
Phone- 1-866-443-5162 
Email- [email protected]


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

We have reached a retransmission agreement with the ABC affiliates owned by Allbritton Communications Company and these stations are reinstated to channel line-ups of eligible customers. These ABC stations are back on air in the following markets, effective June 4, 2003:


WJLA - Washington, D.C. 
KTUL - Tulsa, OK
WHTM - Harrisburg, PA 
WJSU - Birmingham, AL


DISH Network customers impacted by the temporary shutoff of the Allbritton-owned ABC stations will receive a one-month credit of $5.99. Customers subscribing to DISH Network's America's Top 50 Local Value Pak will receive a one-month credit of $5.00.

Thank you for expressing your opinions to the decision makers and other people of influence in this dispute. Your involvement has been vital in getting the ABC stations back on DISH Network. 


Thank you,

Judd Strickland
EchoStar Communications Corp.
Executive Office
1-866-443-5162


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bkwest _
> *We have reached a retransmission agreement with the ABC affiliates owned by Allbritton Communications Company and these stations are reinstated to channel line-ups of eligible customers. These ABC stations are back on air in the following markets, effective June 4, 2003:
> 
> WJLA - Washington, D.C.
> ...


Sounds like Allbritton Communications tried to bluff and then realized they lost when Dish filed a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

> Sounds like Allbritton Communications tried to bluff and then realized they lost when Dish filed a complaint with the FCC.


I wouldn't necessarily say that.

Take a look at one of the fax headlines from SatBizNews.com:


> EchoStar told the U.S. District Court in Miami that it has reached a settlement with some of the broadcasters in its white-area litigation but declined to name the settling parties.


The tale will be told if there are any requalifications for those distant network subscribers in affected areas, just like there were when Dish Network settled with the ABC owned-and-operated stations.


----------



## Inundated (Jun 1, 2003)

FYI - Dish's channel listing in the new Roanoke/Lynchburg market locals now shows WSET/13, Allbritton's ABC affiliate in that market. When the listing first went up, "ABC 13" was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *The problem that I have with Dish dropping distant nets in "unserved areas" is that often the ads in those "unserved areas" are useless. I live about 60+ miles from West Palm Beach, which is my DMA. None of the "local" ads that are carried have any value to me or anyone in my area. *


What about the station's Florida-related political ad revenue? That affiliate doesnt want to lose too many HHs if they "claim" your region. Otherwise, their billing is set lower, and they can only profit so much...


----------

